# Uber_LA Driver Is Attacked By Paxs. Shame on Uber, LAPD & the Media!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This happened the night of 14th of Dec.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I Tweeted within hours of this Felony Assault to Uber, TravisK & the Media. But to the best of my knowledge, to date:
1) LAPD has not looked into it.
2) Uber_LA has not demanded that LAPD arrest & charge the perpetrators. A Manager has not even visited Omar in the hospital.
3) Media has shown no interest in looking into this, which is pretty much par for the course when it comes to covering Drivers Grievances.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Tweet to every partner city to twitter account around the world. I would, but don't have a twitter account


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Tweet to every partner city to twitter account around the world. I would, but don't have a twitter account


I know you meant that constructively, but:

Gee Thanx for pitching in! 
How much effort does it take to get a Twitter Account?

You comment symbolises half the reason I stopped posting on the forum: I'll ***** About Uber All Day Long, But I Won't Lift A Finger To Do Anything Proactive To Demand Change.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I really have no clue how twitter works but will look into it. Cases like this won't be uncommon. General Public have little idea who Travis is and most in my kneck of the woods actually think uber is a cab company. I've seen an uber twitter account and read about the things passengers actually complain about. Little more light needs to be shon on driver conditions, safety and pay. Uber tactics and realise that uber didn't pick you up and take you home safely, we did!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I openly and regularly chat about the real Uber carefully introducing the harsh truths to people in real life. It's stupid because everyone loves it, of course they love it. It's to cheap and not sustainable in the long run. Just like some drivers have become dependent on Uber income, General public are becoming too complacent with such cheap and sometimes unethical operations while not even understanding what uber actually does. Common misconceptions;

Drivers are paid extremely well
Uber is a taxi company
No idea what uberX actually is
They supply such nice cars to you

These are some of the bs things I hear daily. Not intentionally hijacking your thread. Local taxi company's have invested big in media campaigns saying unsafe, and not to use if your a woman, unknown and untrusted drivers. I've always said to anyone talking about uber that driver safety is the biggest concern of the whole operation!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

For Pete's sake, let's not make this thread about anything other than pitching in to ensure that the perpetrators are apprehended, and that Omar is taken care of.
Please do what you can to bring this to media's attention.
Thank you!

@chi1cabby out.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Of course,

People with friends in the media take note


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Think you have to make it about something other than the driver. A male with a foreign name will not garner any kind of interest or sympathy. And that does not make a good story.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Rejoice! The TaxiShill #1 is back!
> Wha whaa FU uber! Whaaa whaaaa uber sucks for you. I wanna drive uber i just dont want anybody else to do it


@SupaJ hope it's okay with you that
I logged on to the forum to post this thread, in the hope of getting some exposure & redress for Uber Driver Omar.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Tweet to every partner city to twitter account around the world. I would, but don't have a twitter account


I don't have a lot of followers but will do.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @SupaJ hope it's okay with you that
> I logged on to the forum to post


Yes you're ok. For now.....


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You comment symbolises half the reason I stopped posting on the forum: I'll ***** About Uber All Day Long, But I Won't Lift A Finger To Do Anything Proactive To Demand Change.


Btw, you're finally right about something


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I for one appreciate you advocating for this guy chicabby, not sure why these other clowns have a problem with you. Keep us posted! I will retweet your tweet


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

OMG this is horrible, gonna try find you on twitter @chi1cabby


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This totally sucks. It's possible that LAPD is working on it - but isn't releasing any statements. They will need time to file warrants and then request info from Uber, even if Omar has the ability to talk or give verbal information.

With all of the attention that Uber is getting - it's possible that LAPD is handling this with kid gloves. I know there's a ton of bad press on police - it takes time to get things rolling even for a simple assault charge.

What I don't get is why Uber hasn't at least acknowledged what happened, or even talked to this driver. That's deplorable.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This totally sucks. It's possible that LAPD is working on it - but isn't releasing any statements. They will need time to file warrants and then request info from Uber, even if Omar has the ability to talk or give verbal information.
> 
> With all of the attention that Uber is getting - it's possible that LAPD is handling this with kid gloves. I know there's a ton of bad press on police - it takes time to get things rolling even for a simple assault charge.
> 
> What I don't get is why Uber hasn't at least acknowledged what happened, or even talked to this driver. That's deplorable.


They don't want to be liable for his medical bills.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> They don't want to be liable for his medical bills.


That's not true at all. Uber showing up has nothing to do with liability or anything of the sort. It just shows how poorly the office is run. It's also a possibility that Uber is sort of "paralyzed" and not sure exactly what to do - but their inaction is worse then taking action in this case.

Back in 2001, there was a driver for the company that I was an IC for, he was pulled out of his vehicle, beaten, robbed and left for dead. He was in a coma for a few weeks. The owner of the messenger company showed up and so did many IC drivers and employees. There was a shit ton of backlash at the messenger company - they refused to cover the medical expenses, simply put the driver was an IC. The owner did put up a few thousand dollars of his personal funds, and had a few benefit dinners, but the company itself did not pay anything.

Edit - I also wanted to say, the owner of the company I worked for was actually generous. He gave drivers extra cash all the time. He even gave me a $1000 for my wedding in 2004 and didn't even attend, and I didn't work for the company after 2002. I just wanted to put this in context.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> That's not true at all. Uber showing up has nothing to do with liability or anything of the sort. It just shows how poorly the office is run. It's also a possibility that Uber is sort of "paralyzed" and not sure exactly what to do - but their inaction is worse then taking action in this case.
> 
> Back in 2001, there was a driver for the company that I was an IC for, he was pulled out of his vehicle, beaten, robbed and left for dead. He was in a coma for a few weeks. The owner of the messenger company showed up and so did many IC drivers and employees. There was a shit ton of backlash at the messenger company - they refused to cover the medical expenses, simply put the driver was an IC. The owner did put up a few thousand dollars of his personal funds, and had a few benefit dinners, but the company itself did not pay anything.
> 
> Edit - I also wanted to say, the owner of the company I worked for was actually generous. He gave drivers extra cash all the time. He even gave me a $1000 for my wedding in 2004 and didn't even attend, and I didn't work for the company after 2002. I just wanted to put this in context.


Apples and Oranges,
Travis, isn't as ethical or moral as the owner of messenger service. Uber probably feels that if they do something it starts a precedent. But, who knows maybe, hopefully they are doing something we don't know about.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Apples and Oranges,
> Travis, isn't as ethical or moral as the owner of messenger service. Uber probably feels that if they do something it starts a precedent. But, who knows maybe, hopefully they are doing something we don't know about.


How is this apples to oranges? Uber is still a private company. You just said we don't know what Uber is really going to do, but their inaction this minute isn't playing well for us drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> How is this apples to oranges? Uber is still a private company. You just said we don't know what Uber is really going to do, but their inaction this minute isn't playing well for us drivers.


True, what I meant was you can't compare Travis and the messenger company owner. I sure hope they do help this guy out.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

The enemy grows bold. We must retaliate immediately, lest they smell weakness and grow ever bolder!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

What I don't get is that it happened on the 14th and today is already the 21st

How come this was not reported by anybody who had knowledge immediately.
Guys, we need to get this thread alive until it's finally public (media and social)

I have no idea (as I guess most of us at the moment) about the backgroundstory and I believe we should all know what really happened.
Let's follow up on this story.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> What I don't get is that it happened on the 14th and today is already the 21st
> 
> How come this was not reported by anybody who had knowledge immediately.
> Guys, we need to get this thread alive until it's finally public (media and social)
> ...


I think it happened in November.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I think it happened in November.


November 25, according to report they did arrest one woman, were looking for a man.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh please don't tell me that it was the threat (which I actuallvy even initiated) about the Uber BLack driver that stopped to ask for the "way" in South LA ??
Is it that guy ? I remember that I was watching KTLA saw a short teaser and then immediately posted it here in the forum..

Is it that guy ? then it's already old of course.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/breaking-news-uber-driver-stabbed-and-robbed-in-la.7685/


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

ok, Nov 25th then it's the same guy I posted right after I saw it on KTLA.. so it was in the media then.

Here is my immediate "report" about the incident :

https://uberpeople.net/threads/breaking-news-uber-driver-stabbed-and-robbed-in-la.7685/


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Posting it on Twitter isn't likely to generate a response. There's so much misinformation on social media, a journalist could just assume this is a false claim.

If you want a journalist's attention, directly email newspaper crime reporters and tv reporters in the area. If you can get a copy of the police report (through public records request), even better.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Oh please don't tell me that it was the threat (which I actuallvy even initiated) about the Uber BLack driver that stopped to ask for the "way" in South LA ??
> Is it that guy ? I remember that I was watching KTLA saw a short teaser and then immediately posted it here in the forum..
> 
> Is it that guy ? then it's already old of course.
> ...


I believe so.

http://www.myfoxla.com/story/27481081/uber-driver-stabbed-by-2-passengers-in-south-la


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

People do tend to assume that if something significant happens, they will definitely hear about it. But the fact is there are only a few channels by which information ever sees the public at large.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I Tweeted within hours of this Felony Assault to Uber, TravisK & the Media. But to the best of my knowledge, to date:
> 1) LAPD has not looked into it.
> 2) Uber_LA has not demanded that LAPD arrest & charge the perpetrators. A Manager has not even visited Omar in the hospital.
> 3) Media has shown no interest in looking into this, which is pretty much par for the course when it comes to covering Drivers Grievances.
> ...


Uber's thoughts and prayers are with the victim.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> Apples and Oranges,
> Travis, isn't as ethical or moral as the owner of messenger service. Uber probably feels that if they do something it starts a precedent. But, who knows maybe, hopefully they are doing something we don't know about.


Na, if it makes the news, and it's potentially bad for Uber, then they make some BS ststement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Some more info on how this attack occurred (I don't know why he even had 7 Paxs in his UberX car):









A CSR did visit Omar at the hospital, but on his own accord & not as representing Uber. Omar is back at home after his surgery.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I think Uber should care more for driver safety. They do that for passengers with the $1 safety fee. They should immediately start charging drivers a $1 safety fee, to improve driver safety.

P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if they really started doing that in the near future. After all, any reason to add fees or increase % that they get is a good reason.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

billybengal said:


> I think Uber should care more for driver safety. They do that for passengers with the $1 safety fee. They should immediately start charging drivers a $1 safety fee, to improve driver safety.
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if they really started doing that in the near future. After all, any reason to add fees or increase % that they get is a good reason.


Well, at the very least they should have a mechanism that if you are attacked or robbed by a customer, there is a way you can quickly get the customer's information for the police.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I spoke with sone LA Drivers. They told me that Uber_LA, & LAPD, are claiming that this attack was not Uber related.
> But not to worry, reporters are already on this story.


If you can, let us know where reporters are uhh, reporting.  I'd like to follow up on it.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Well, at the very least they should have a mechanism that if you are attacked or robbed by a customer, there is a way you can quickly get the customer's information for the police.


It depends on how Uber wants to handle it. Most if not all companies - just to follow the laws would request a warrant for hard copies of records. If the person that actually attacked the driver was still posing a public threat, there are other means of requesting information.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> I'd like to follow up on it.


They are on the story...doing the leg work. I'll post the article, if & when they publish.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> They are on the story...doing the leg work. I'll post the article, if & when they publish.


Thnx


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

@chi1cabby

thank so you so much for everything you do!

I wish Omar and his family the best of luck to get through these tough moment.
After witnessing this incident and others I am strongly considering to carry a 9mm or glock for my personal safety


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Sometimes I wish I was from a open cary friendly States,, in CALI is concealed plus it never get super cold , we are mostly light clothed, so concealed is just suspicious weapon carrying , open shooting target for the "PiDs" ..

I stopped carrying my licensed "iron" while ubering , instead I can always use my vehicle as a defensive weapon.. 
Cherry pick your riders , **** ubers acceptance rate

With you OMAR wherever you are originally from now you are in AMERICA...

PS: how the F you fit 7 pax? Minivan I hope...


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

This is crazy and pretty much could happen to anyone of us. 

Speedy recovery dude, and I hope they catch his ass.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

FAS said:


> @chi1cabby
> 
> thank so you so much for everything you do!
> 
> ...


I started this thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/packin-as-an-uber-driver.7996

regarding packin as a driver....I think my .40 sig sauer will work nicely for this purpose.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Proves Uber does not give a **** about YOU !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Proves Uber does not give a **** about YOU !


Really? What exactly do,you expect Uber to do? What are they doing that any company who has IC working with them does differently?

About the only thing they can do is give the info they have to the police. That info for court is best obtained with a warrant to keep the defense from claiming confidentiality.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Did Omar have it coming or was it unprovoked?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Did Omar have it coming or was it unprovoked?


Don't know. I haven't read the report.

I am just curious what people expect to be done as opposed to what can actually be done.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> If you can, let us know where reporters are uhh, reporting.  I'd like to follow up on it.


*What Happens To Uber Drivers And Other Sharing Economy Workers Injured On The Job?*

Ellen Huet
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/01/06/workers-compensation-uber-drivers-sharing-economy/*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *What Happens To Uber Drivers And Other Sharing Economy Workers Injured On The Job?*
> 
> Ellen Huet
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/01/06/workers-compensation-uber-drivers-sharing-economy/*


Thnx Chi1cabby.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Driver Says He Was Beaten For No Reason After Picking Up The Wrong Passengers*










http://laist.com/2015/01/06/gilbert_wilburn_uber_driver_attacked_long_beach.php


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Abuse of Uber drivers is definitely a persistent phenomenon, one that escalates/flares to violence from time to time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Abuse of Uber drivers is definitely a persistent phenomenon, one that escalates/flares to violence from time to time.


There are times that I'm glad I'm 6'3", 220 pounds, and sport an ugly mug. I'm told I'm a teddy bear. But I'm also told people don't phuque with me owing to my size and look.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Proves Uber does not give a **** about YOU !


This is a natural effect of this activitie we are performing
Firstable is illegal
Second is cheap
Third is reliable
Fourth is safe
Fifth nicer than the stinky rude cabs
Then people start realizing all of this facts and they start thinking that we are a bounch of ******ers and treat us like that
We cant compline at all we are the joke and the fun of anyone that is really informed of all the disturbing bizarre details of this activitie
We are helping people to become more and more cheap, frugal, arrogant, rough, disgusted, shameless, demanding a lot for a lot less
So stop complaining and keep driving; travis dont really like at all complains and revelations he is a very sensitive human being if you do so he can cancel your driver account and replace you for a couple more cheap enthusiast smart new comrades
And dont forget; travis love us


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-brutally-attacked-by-2-men-on-new-years-day/464486/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Driver Says He Was Beaten For No Reason After Picking Up The Wrong Passengers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, thats not too far from where my friend lives.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Hmmmm, thats not too far from where my friend lives.


Unfortunately, Signal Hill has an old reputation of being.... lets just say hopefully they have changed. I will say cops there are very good at catching speeders and people that roll through stop signs. I see them daily pulling people over.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER DRIVER SAYS HE WAS ASSAULTED BY 2 PASSENGERS ON NYE*

*http://m.reviewjournal.com/news/nation-and-world/uber-driver-says-he-was-assaulted-2-passengers-nye*


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

V


----------

